# Running Unix on Windows from CD?



## bomba6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Hello.
I'm using Windows XP Pro.
As part of my studies, we are using Unix in classes, and I want to be able work from home. (We are writing programs in C [using emacs])...

Is there any option to run Unix on my system, from the CD drive (I mean, without installing)?

Thanks!!


----------



## 2ply (Jan 11, 2005)

What you want is a Live version. This runs from a CD in your CD-ROM Drive. It does not involve any changes to your hard-drive. Because of that, it does run slower.

I'm not at home now, but hopefully someone can point you in the right direction to files for a Live version.


----------



## bomba6 (Feb 22, 2005)

2ply said:


> What you want is a Live version. This runs from a CD in your CD-ROM Drive. It does not involve any changes to your hard-drive. Because of that, it does run slower.
> 
> I'm not at home now, but hopefully someone can point you in the right direction to files for a Live version.


Wow... thanks!
I do remember readin something about that...

If someone could please tell me more about that / showing me relevant links...

Thanks again 2ply


----------



## 2ply (Jan 11, 2005)

It all depends on what distro you plan on using. For some there might be live verions, some there might not. A good listing with all the downloads for distro's is http://www.linuxiso.org/

They have distro's listed there, with live versions and normal versions. Sorry I can't be of more help or anything, alittle on the sick side.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Initially I think you said "unix", but I'm sure you really mean Linux.Now, there is a very popular live distribution called Knoppix, But I'd like to suggest a smaller, leaner, distro' called Beatrix. http://www.watsky.net/ It fits in 182MB of a CD, and gets you from bootup to internet in less then a minute on many machines! I've had this up in a machine at work with 128MB of ram, but that cramped for space, it really struggles,and is really slow. But it did run, and found the web through the company network, without any operator input. There's also a stripped down version of Knoppix, with applications geared at c+/c++ , here's the link, https://opendoorsoftware.com/cgi/http.pl?p=distccKNOPPIX


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

BTW, when running these live CD's it doesn't matter what O/S you have on your hard drive, since it's not booted in the first place. You start the computer with the CD in, and boot from the CD.


----------



## bomba6 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Thanks again... got some problems*

1) I've download Knoppix, but faild to boot... I tried with nero, but there are so many defitition... I don't know what to choose: Floppy emulation, Hard disk emulation, No emulation... The HELP is not clear either...
Can someone please help me?

2) I found out that we are using Debian at the university. But Debian has no Live version... so it's not an option to me.

3) I will try batty_professor's idea. (Just when I know how to burn).

Many many thanks!
Guy.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

The CD must be an ISO9660 format in order to be bootable.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

More information on burning the CD here. http://www.linuxiso.org/viewdoc.php/howtoburn.html And here is a Debian-based distribution http://www.gnoppix.org/ .


----------



## bomba6 (Feb 22, 2005)

batty_professor said:


> More information on burning the CD here. http://www.linuxiso.org/viewdoc.php/howtoburn.html And here is a Debian-based distribution http://www.gnoppix.org/ .


Thanks... I will try downloading Gnoppix... But there are so many files... and that MD5 file I keep seeing everywhere... Just don't know what to download, what to burn, and why Nero doing me problems.

http://source.rfc822.org/pub/local/gnoppix/
So many files... so many things... what should I download?? Do I need any kernels? Man, just wanted to install an emulator...


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

You need the .ISO file, it's like 699MB or so. You don't absolutely need the MD5sum file, but I suggest it. it's just a checksum of the file, that is used to make sure the download doesn't have any errors. All your burning issues should be addressed in the "how to burn" link I gave earlier. The ISO is gnoppix_0.8.1.iso


----------



## bomba6 (Feb 22, 2005)

*no gcc in Gnoppix??*

I've downloaded Gnoppix, which is great!! (Looks like Debian!) I tried to complie a program in C using "gcc", but then I got error saying: "Command not found"... )-: What am I doint wrong?
I was so happy to find "emacs", but no gcc?!

Your help is mostly needed.
Thanks,
Guy.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

You might try this one. It's very minimalist, and might not be what you need either, but the good news is it's only 55MB. It does explicitly indicate gcc is included. http://www.linux.org/dist/download.html?ID=335

You'll need to click the link indicated in red on the page this leads to. Sorry, the target site is secure, so I know no other way.


----------



## bomba6 (Feb 22, 2005)

batty_professor said:


> You might try this one. It's very minimalist, and might not be what you need either, but the good news is it's only 55MB. It does explicitly indicate gcc is included. http://www.linux.org/dist/download.html?ID=335
> 
> You'll need to click the link indicated in red on the page this leads to. Sorry, the target site is secure, so I know no other way.


Thank you very very much!! You are greate!
Just to let everyone know: there is not C-comiler in Gnoppix... they told me they are working on different ISO's for different purposes.. so now there isn't a C-compiler avaliable...

I will try out your link (I really need the "emacs" editor though...)..

Thanks again!!


----------

